# BEE BEE Tree



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Are you familiar with the concept of scarification? 
https://www.americanmeadows.com/blog/2017/06/05/how-to-scarify-and-soak-seeds-for-spring-planting/

I had a similar poor success rate with some Vitex Negundo seeds until I used some coarse sandpaper on them.


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

Some seed sellers say soak in water for 12 hours to scarify.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Stratify for six weeks.


----------



## Ferg (Aug 7, 2015)

I will pass all of this information on to the wife, we might try all 3 ways mentioned and see which one works best.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

If you send me some fresh seed I will grow you bare root seedlings and ship them to you for free! I lost my fresh seed source. PM me please.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Is there a way to tell male trees from the female trees before planting?


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

rwurster said:


> Is there a way to tell male trees from the female trees before planting?


The ones that tell you to pick up your cloths are the females.


----------

